# post mates



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

minimum base fare going up or glitch?


----------



## Js1083 (Aug 16, 2018)

Minimum base is the same for me. 4 bucks.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Same for me too havent noticed any change here


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Same for me too havent noticed any change here


Finally got my first ping on Postmates.

How does it work? Do you pay for food with card like DD?

does not accepting pings risk deactivation or just cancelling?

Thanks guys I always went online but never got a ping.

Ping doesn't tell you where you are delivering to rite? Just pickup location?

Thanks uberboy


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Finally got my first ping on Postmates.
> 
> How does it work? Do you pay for food with card like DD?
> 
> ...


In my area you pay for most orders and you place a lot more orders than DD. You can't get deactivated for rejecting orders but I think they log you off for a while if you reject too many in a row (Never experiences this but I've heard). They don't show you the dropoff location until after you pick up the order


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> In my area you pay for most orders and you place a lot more orders than DD. You can't get deactivated for rejecting orders but I think they log you off for a while if you reject too many in a row (Never experiences this but I've heard). They don't show you the dropoff location until after you pick up the order


Great thanks

I wish it was more busy here sounds like I will like it.

Is it all food? No grocerie shopping rite?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Great thanks
> 
> I wish it was more busy here sounds like I will like it.
> 
> Is it all food? No grocerie shopping rite?


It like 95% food. There are occasional grocery orders, liquor store, CVS, Target, Apple Store.

Make sure to always use a bag with PM (if you dont already). Most customers tip on PM and they do so after they receive their order unlike GH/DD so leaving a good impression is crucial in maximizing tips


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> It like 95% food. There are occasional grocery orders, liquor store, CVS, Target, Apple Store.
> 
> Make sure to always use a bag with PM (if you dont already). Most customers tip on PM and they do so after they receive their order unlike GH/DD so leaving a good impression is crucial in maximizing tips


I just don't like how i don't know where I am going. Also pics of the reciepts are a pain.



Uber00 said:


> I just don't like how i don't know where I am going. Also pics of the reciepts are a pain.


I paid for food with Postmates card, then had an issue with my phone camera not working to take pic of receipt. I could not find anywhere in the app for support so I had to cancel the order. I won't try Postmates again till I get new phone.

Also is there a 5 min timer on Postmates?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> I just don't like how i don't know where I am going. Also pics of the reciepts are a pain.
> 
> I paid for food with Postmates card, then had an issue with my phone camera not working to take pic of receipt. I could not find anywhere in the app for support so I had to cancel the order. I won't try Postmates again till I get new phone.
> 
> Also is there a 5 min timer on Postmates?


Couldnt agree more. I always say PM is by far the most annoying gig. It still has its advantages though and its good to have options just to change it up. No 5 minute timer for PM


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Couldnt agree more. I always say PM is by far the most annoying gig. It still has its advantages though and its good to have options just to change it up. No 5 minute timer for PM


Ok so No 5 min timer, but you can cancel if you cant find customer and still get paid?


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> I just don't like how i don't know where I am going. Also pics of the reciepts are a pain.
> 
> I paid for food with Postmates card, then had an issue with my phone camera not working to take pic of receipt. I could not find anywhere in the app for support so I had to cancel the order. I won't try Postmates again till I get new phone.
> 
> Also is there a 5 min timer on Postmates?


In my market, the ping displays the pickup/drop-off locations/pin.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Ok so No 5 min timer, but you can cancel if you cant find customer and still get paid?


Actually I think there is a timer. Either way you mark it as unavailable and get paid like the other apps


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

AzAppDriver said:


> In my market, the ping displays the pickup/drop-off locations/pin.


That's the best way . that's why I like doordash. Ubereats playing games guessing where you are delivering to ending up in the ghetto. Plus they cut rates and the new app has reduced pings drastically. Also since the new app tips have become almost non existent. Ubereats is done. On the new app the map is also very hard to read the boost areas on the map in white font


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> In my area you pay for most orders and you place a lot more orders than DD. You can't get deactivated for rejecting orders but I think they log you off for a while if you reject too many in a row (Never experiences this but I've heard). They don't show you the dropoff location until after you pick up the order


postmates shows me the drop off location in my market..has a little dotted line from restaurant to drop off


----------

